# Hello all...



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

I took a few pictures of Satan last night...

He always looks so high lol...It's the red light from the camera! he squints when it goes on!









He spotted the camera string and decided to lightly bat it around...might i add very lazy way too!









Roll over but he still kept his eye on it!

















Grab!









Lookit those claws of death!









Got...it...









0O0O YES GOT IT!...Sucess...mmm









Cuteness









Then I started to make noises with my mouth and he got in an attack mood and attacked the arm of the chair by straddling it and nawing on the side lol


















I love how dark his nose is..










0k that's enough...I need to get some when I don't need the flash but we have horrible lighting in this house even if I open all the blinds and doors...so you might be stuck with "i look so high" cat lol :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lol, so cute :lol: , what long claws! 8O


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> Lol, so cute :lol: , what long claws! 8O


thanks...yeah he wont let us clip them. We've kinda given up...just get him things to scratch and such and hope they file on their own. :roll:


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Satan is such a muffin face


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

awww so sweet! in a rough-tough-man way of course :lol:


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Jimmyness said:


> Satan is such a muffin face



:lol: haha


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

vicki said:


> awww so sweet! in a rough-tough-man way of course :lol:


 :lol: haha omg that made me laugh out loud. I'm sure he'll be glad to know that :wink:


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

he's gorgeous...


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

Satan is one of my favorite cats on here. He's got one of those faces you just wan't to squeeeeeze.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

estelle58 said:


> he's gorgeous...


thank you


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

TaLi RodrigueZ said:


> Satan is one of my favorite cats on here. He's got one of those faces you just wan't to squeeeeeze.


awwwwwwww thanks!

haha I was gonna say something along the same lines that on your post but then read what you said on mine and now i can't! No but really you're cats are like my favorite ones on here...I love seeing them and what they are up too!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Kitten_Boogie said:


> Aww I love the fourth one down! So adorable!
> 
> :luv


 haha thanks!


----------



## AnimalLover05 (Apr 7, 2006)

Such a cute face!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

AnimalLover05 said:


> Such a cute face!


thank you!


----------

